# something usefull



## johnny309 (Apr 26, 2013)

So....you will need ammonia ,silver nitrate,sodium hidroxyde......watch between minutes 12:00 to 16:00 of this video...... :idea: 

Have fun


Sorry....the link was missing .....:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti_E2ZKZpC4


----------



## grance (Apr 26, 2013)

uuhhh what video?


----------



## Palladium (Apr 27, 2013)

:arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti_E2ZKZpC4[/youtube]


----------



## johnny309 (Apr 28, 2013)

TKS,,,, Palladium for the embeded feature....so is more visible....


----------

